# Father's day plans



## JohnT (Jun 12, 2014)

I am sure that I am not the only one that finds father's day difficult. My dad has developing Alzheimers, but still has his wits about him. Finding an appropriate gift for him is next to impossible even 20 years ago. This could be the last father's day I spend with him and I am truly at a loss. My brothers and I were thinking of taking him out for a steak, but we were going to do that for him anyway...

Do any of you folks have a plan for father's day (or any recommendations)?

johnT.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 12, 2014)

My dad will be in France for Father's day, so I won't be seeing him. Fortunately, we got togehter last weekend and it was easy - he wanted gift cards so he could load up his Kindle for the trip and beyond. Easy. Not exciting, but it's what he wanted. More and more, gifting is so far in the back seat and the day (as well as other holidays) is more about simply spending time together. We'll usually do something like just getting together for dinner - usually at his place (with my sisters as well). We'll just enjoy a nice relaxing time over good food and good wine.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 12, 2014)

Sorry, no help here. I was in the same boat as you, John. This will be my first Father's Day since my father died shortly after last Father's Day. Don't misunderstand me, but I am sort of looking forward to my first guilt-free Father's Day.

I did manage to take him and my mom out to dinner at his favorite restaurant (which was quite an undertaking), and that memory is good, so I guess I concur with your plan.


----------



## Elmer (Jun 12, 2014)

My father and myself have a strange relationship.
We are like golf buddies and did not get to really know each other until about 15 years ago.
Having not been raised by him, I dont get him gifts. I will call him, but I already bought him a beer last night at the bar.

I am going to stay home and grill some steaks and watch my kids play in the pool and the yard.

Do something low key and enjoy your time, it is all the time we have!


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 12, 2014)

No plans for Father's Day here. I'll probably be up on a ladder painting my house the better part of the day. That's my plans for both Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## dangerdave (Jun 12, 2014)

Sorry for the sob story, but my father left when I was ten years old, never to return. My step-father was an absolute tyrant, so Father's Day has never had much meaning for me. While I was certainly a much better step-father for my five step-children (from two marriages, all adults now) than my step-dad, they are still twenty-something, self-centered, youths, and forget me unless they want wine or money. So, I have only gotten a few cards over the years. I understand them. I didn't hang out with my parents when I was their age. It is immeasurably rewarding, though, seeing them grow through their twenties, watching the "lights come on" one by one.

I have never sought reward or recognition from them for what I have done for them, and they are always welcome and loved in our home, so Father's Day has become a day for me to treat _myself_.

What am I doing for Father's Day, then? I work a 24 hour shift that day, making money for _me_!


----------



## JohnT (Jun 12, 2014)

Man Dave. I don't know what to say. You are a remarkable human being! Don't worry, there will be a day when they all will understand what you did for them. 

I have always had a bit of appreciation for my dad. When I was as young as 7 or 8, he always dragged me to the job site (he was a homebuilder) to sweep floors, stack lumber, pull nails, etc. I got to watch what he went through on a daily basis in order to put food on the table. I am not saying that I was a perfect son, or he was the perfect dad (I think that this only exists in 50's sitcoms). I just always sorta realized the constant effort he made for us. 

Me and my parents had a bit of a falling out. I don't want to go into details, but we had not spoken in over 7 years. We managed to reconcile about a year ago. Things are going better as time passes. Given my Dad's condition, I am glad we can spend some time together. 

Sorry for the unload. What to do for father's day has been on my mind lately.


----------



## vernsgal (Jun 12, 2014)

John can I suggest a photo album. List underneath what it is or who's in it. My father in law had the same.
We found that he could look at the pics we gave him and at some points could remember for a bit. And if nothing else, he could enjoy the memories now


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 12, 2014)

Kim, this is a great idea. When my dad died, some of my nieces and siblings put together some montage boards with photos to display at the funeral reception, and also put together such an album. My mother (whose Alzheimer's is fairly progressed ) looks at these all the time, never tiring of seeing the old photos.


----------



## rolsen99 (Jun 12, 2014)

Taking mine downtown for lunch, drinks, and the Detroit Tigers game. Scored some great seats from work.


----------



## the_rayway (Jun 12, 2014)

We have three Fathers to take care of this weekend: My Dad, my Father-in-Law, and my husband. 

My Dad is one of the most amazing people I know: he is thoughtful, understanding, hilarious (you should hear him laugh), and so, so loving. I was incredibly blessed to have him growing up as he and I understood each other perfectly. We are having dinner at my parent's place, and will likely play a game of Rummoli if the kids let us 

My Father in Law is basically my husband, but raised in the 60-70's and an even cornier sense of humour. He is a lot of fun, and while a bit shy with the grand kids, loves them to bits. Dinner and visiting will be had, we don't really do gifts with this side of the family.

My husband is the best Father I could have asked for, for our children. He is cuddly, caring, patient like a Saint (with them and me), and loves them to bits. He also is developing a really great 'Dad' voice when they start pushing his buttons, which takes a REALLY LONG time. We're going to make breakfast while he sleeps in, then wake him up to he can eat mangled pancakes and mushed fruit and yogurt with his coffee. Then to the park for some fun and (hopefully) kite flying. 

I am lucky to have been so blessed with the men in my life.


----------



## Dugger (Jun 13, 2014)

John, if your dad still has an interest in homebuilding, perhaps an arranged visit to a new home construction site to see the differences in construction techniques. If he had/has any other hobbies/interests, perhaps an outing related to one of these.
My dad died when I was 11, so I haven't had the pleasure and privilege of doing any of these things over the years. I encourage all of who can, to take advantage of these special days.


----------



## Rodnboro (Jun 13, 2014)

I would say just spending time together is gift enough. I lost my dad in 2005 to an automobile accident and wish I could just spend one more day together. Memories last longer than material things. I'll be flying home to Georgia from New York with my kids. We are enjoying a vacation together this week which will be the only Fathers Day gift I need.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## JohnT (Jun 13, 2014)

Dugger said:


> John, if your dad still has an interest in homebuilding, perhaps an arranged visit to a new home construction site to see the differences in construction techniques. If he had/has any other hobbies/interests, perhaps an outing related to one of these.
> My dad died when I was 11, so I haven't had the pleasure and privilege of doing any of these things over the years. I encourage all of who can, to take advantage of these special days.


 
The family business was taken over by my older brother. My brother takes him out to job sites all the time. 

(side note: my brother is a certified genius (seriously). No one was more fit to run the company than him. 

when we were kids, we used to have a running joke... 
He got the sled and I got the cardboard box. 
He got the GI Joe and I got the cardboard box. 
He got the brains and I got the cardboard box. )

My dad's hobbies are now past him. Gardening, Golf, Woodworking, are a bit much since he has bouts of dizziness and dementia. Woodworking is now completely out of the question. 

He does golf some, but he seems to only last for about 4 holes on a flat par 3 course. 

He does like off color humor though, always makes him laugh. Perhaps I will get him a dirty (but tasteful) card.



Rayway: Sounds like you have a lot to be thankful for!


----------



## Duster (Jun 14, 2014)

Great thread folks
This is my second Father's Day without my father and yes I do think of him and miss him a lot but it's getting easier.

For me, this was great weekend. I revived a Springfield XDs (those who recognize the name will know what it is) and a dinner at Olive Garden from the misses Duster and little the Dusters!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making Talk App


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 15, 2014)

*Father's Fay Breakfast!*

Starting off with a bang! 

Oven Roasted Frittata with Goat Cheese, Tomato, Fresno Chiles, Vidalia Onion, Bacon Crumbles and fresh Herbs from the garden.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 15, 2014)

Mike did you buy that pizza oven for your grill yet that Bad Bath and Beyond has. They say it gets between 600-800 degrees.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 15, 2014)

Funny you should mention that LOL. Wife actually bought a Pizza stone years ago at one of those "Pampered Chef" parties and never used it. I found it buried in the back of one of the kitchen cabinets last week and decided I would try and make homemade crust pizza yesterday and cook it on the stone in the gas grill turned up on high as a first attempt experiment. 

Unfortunately we had crazy 40mph winds all evening so I decided to try the stone inside in the oven. The dough turned out fantastic but I forgot I had noway to get the pizza to the stone without losing half of it on the ground as I didn't have one of the giant pizza spatula's……. 






I ended up leaving the stone in the oven and making the pizza's in/on a metal pizza pan and then placing the pan on top of the stone. I took the pizza's out after about 14 minutes and then transferred them back to the stone to finish up. 

They turned out fantastic! So I am even more excited to try and do this outside on either the 22" Webber or gas grill.


----------



## Elmer (Jun 15, 2014)

Spent the morning drinking coffee on my front porch and just watched my kids play in the yard.

Called my old man I wish him a happy Father's Day and he invited me to play a quick 9.

Then home to grill steaks drink wine and watch GOT


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 15, 2014)

Mike you can get the spatula at Bed Bath and Beyond also. I was prepared to buy the oven. Just before I left I decided to do a bit more research and found out you can only use about 8-10" pizzas. I buy the rectangular shells that fit on a cookie sheet so that really wouldn't work for me. I am not willing to change shells either as these come from an Italian bakery and they're awesome.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 15, 2014)

I am a little hung up on the price $150 + more for other options. Some people are saying you need to fabricate a door to help keep more heat in. If you need that then do you really need the kit? I have installed a thermometer on my Webber so with a little trial and error I think I should be able to cook a pizza successfully even without a door.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 15, 2014)

Mike: have you looked at the KettlePizza? It is pricey, but has great reviews. I've been eying one, but haven't pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 15, 2014)

Yep, thats the one I am looking at on Amazon. The "deluxe" kit is $228!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 15, 2014)

The Kettle Pizza was the first thing I saw and the reviews are all good. When I saw the pizza oven for a gas grill for only $130 I thought cool, until I read the reviews.


----------



## the_rayway (Jun 15, 2014)

I still like my pizza done on the charcoal bbq. Yum!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 15, 2014)

Ray, really? Does it really make that much of a difference and are you using a pizza stone? I am definitely interested in hearing more about it.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 16, 2014)

Father's day for me consisted of waking up and painting the back of the house from 7:00 am until 1:30 pm. After that I cleaned up and my wife, 7 y/o daughter and I went to the Washington Wild Things game. I'm not really into baseball but it was alot of fun. After the game we came home and had wine with neighbors. I did get a 28" tv for my office which I'll hook up this week after I pick up a wall mount...


----------



## the_rayway (Jun 16, 2014)

Hey Dan,
Just like the flavour difference between a gas grill and charcoal: the pizza takes on this really lovely smokey flavour, and gets a nice crunchy bottom. The cheese turns smokey too.

I've never used a stone, I let the coals get nice and low then put the pizza directly on the rack. It takes some patience not to rip it off the grill half-raw and eat it because it smells so good  Definitely worth the wait though.

I would think a stone would protect the bottom more if you're doing it with recently lit coals, and would disperse the heat a bit better. If you give it a go, let me know how it turns out!


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 16, 2014)

I got some gift certificates to Amazon for fathers day! I think I will pull the trigger on the basic Kettle Pizza insert for the webber!


----------

